# In Wordpress unter Custom-Js mit Javascript den ursprünglichen Code deaktivieren



## conceptnow (27. Aug 2015)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich bin hier nun richtig.
Richte gerade für einen Freund seine Seite ein und komme nicht weiter, da ich im Javascript nicht so versiert bin.
Die betreffende Wordpress-Seite: http://garten-fitness.de/kontakt
Hier taucht zwischen Header und Body ein kleiner Background indem sich auch der Seitentitel wie hier "Kontakt" wieder findet mit dem nachfolgenden Breadcumb der grün hinterlegt ist.
Bei Wordpress gibt es unter General Settings ja die Möglichkeit Custom Css oder Custom Javascript zu integrieren.
Meine Frage: wie kann ich durch einen Javascript-Code diese beiden Sachen
a) nicht Anzeigen des Seitentitels und des Hintergrunds in Blassgrün
b) nicht Anzeigen von Bradcumbs
unterbinden? Gibt es evtl. dafür einen Javacript-Code? Wenn ja kann mir Jemand zeigen wie dieser aussieht oder muss ich nur das PHP (mit dem ich ebenfalls nicht so vertraut bin) abändern? Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Das PHP-Template hierzu sieht wie folgt aus:
<?php 
/*
Template Name: Full Width Template (title & breadcrumb)
*/?>

<?php get_header(); ?>
<?php $page_margin = get_post_meta($post->ID, 'page_margin_checkbox', true);?>

<?php get_template_part('includes/title-breadcrumb' ) ?>
<div id="main" class="inner-page<?php if ($page_margin){?> disabled-inner-page-margin<?php }?>">
    <div class="container">
        <div class="row">
            <div class="col-md-12 page-content">
           <?php if (  (function_exists('has_post_thumbnail')) && (has_post_thumbnail())  ) { ?>
                <?php $post_thumbnail_id = get_post_thumbnail_id(); ?> 
                <?php $alt = get_post_meta($post_thumbnail_id, '_wp_attachment_image_alt', true);?>
               <img class="page-thumbnail img-responsive" alt="<?php echo esc_attr($alt); ?>" src="<?php $image = wp_get_attachment_image_src( get_post_thumbnail_id( $post->ID ), 'default-page' ); echo esc_url($image[0]);?>" />
           <?php }?>
            <?php if (have_posts()) : while (have_posts()) : the_post(); ?>
                <?php the_content();?>
            <?php endwhile; else: ?>
                <p><?php esc_html_e('Sorry, no posts matched your criteria.', GETTEXT_DOMAIN) ?></p>
            <?php endif; ?>
            </div>
        </div>
    </div>
</div>

<?php get_footer(); ?>


VG Oliver


----------

